# Fishing in the Rain



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fished for about 3 hours in the rain. Was almost ready to call it quits after 2 hours. Stuck it out for another hour and hooked into this beauty. 22" 3.13lbs. I had 1 on yesterday but my drag was set just a little too tight and it ended up snapping my line. That fish was about the same size or a little bit bigger.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice catch! Hoping to get myself one in the morning.


----------



## GrsyChickenWing (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice job. Way to stick with it!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Like the cut out post to hide your location! Gotta keep up the stealth!! Nice catch on a miserable day!


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

The brown wall
Gives it away!! Lol


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Coming from the clown who decided to post that fish were in between the bridge and the dam...hilarious. You guys would do better fishing more and posting less; I thought your boy syndicate was mr. steelhead anyways, why do you even need to ask for pointers?

Next make a post about the crowds, and people with no etiquette.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Coming from the clown who decided to post that fish were in between the bridge and the dam...hilarious. You guys would do better fishing more and posting less; I thought your boy syndicate was mr. steelhead anyways, why do you even need to ask for pointers?
> 
> Next make a post about the crowds, and people with no etiquette.


Don't talk about me or my buddies. You don't know jack. If u don't like my post the don't look at the Forums. Easy as that buddy. You should be old enough to know that now, cmon


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice fish. Not a big secret. Fish are in the water. Some people s kids.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Don't talk about me or my buddies. You don't know jack. If u don't like my post the don't look at the Forums. Easy as that buddy. You should be old enough to know that now, cmon


Nah, I'll post what I like. Good internet tough guy though.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Nah, I'll post what I like. Good internet tough guy though.


Watch out man that 14 year old will get ya!


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Watch out man that 14 year old will get ya!


You to now


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys, let's get back to talking about fishing and not each other!


----------

